# Gaming equipment



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

I apologise if this has already been posted but WTF, look at all these gadgets wow.

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=11100001a


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

useful for stopping SOME arguments.......but most of that stuff people already have (blast templates that don't look stupid) or you can make the rest at home or buy it cheaper someplace else, instead of paying maybe...£400 for it, maybe a little more.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Its just window dressing, Once people get used to the new edition and realise that its essentialy pointless crap you can buy cheaper elsewhere they'll probably stop selling it althuough there's always 1 gamer that has to have the flashiest dice etc.
I'm happy to wait a few months and get the small rulebook to use with my 99p tapemeasure and buckets of dice I've collected from all sorts of kids games and I doubt it will make much difference to my gameplay.
What's with the combat calculator I've always used my fingers and a few dice up till now it feels like I've been missing something.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

you know I half expected the combat calculator to be lined paper with the GW logo on it and a pencil, and charged about £8 for it.

ahh crud now I just gave GW a new shitty idea.


----------



## katarr (Apr 4, 2010)

that really looks like a pile of useless crap. Fair play to GW for wanting to squeeze people for all they're worth I suppose.


----------

